# Montana elk hunting



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Just curious if any of you guys have hunted Montana for elk. Did you have success, Best areas, go through an outfitter, Costs..etc.?


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

hmmmm......must be doing some scouting this weekend. :lol:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

haha, yeah I think I'll have to keep looking around


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

:eyeroll:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Go scouting with Bobo Hefta. He probably has all the big bucks picked out for next deer season already!


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

are you fimilar with montana area? if you are i got some areas i hunted when i lived there but there public i never hunted with a guide.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

fallguy

that's great...lol


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I can guarantee you he's already scouting.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i guess it wouldn't suprise me


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have never seen such a case of buck fever as with that guy.


----------

